# Weight watchers?



## pdswife (Feb 5, 2008)

My boss just joined up and is really happy with weight watchers ( it's only been a week)...

I'm thinking of joining too but... really wanted some other opinions first.
Any body ever try this?  Does it work?  Does the weight stay off?   
How much did you lose and how long did it take? Did you go to the meetings or just join the "online" group?   Any advice?

I really need to lose 20 or 30 pounds!!!! 
I'm getting bigger every day.

Help!!!


----------



## Dina (Feb 5, 2008)

My MIL got on this diet but didn't work for her.  The best thing to lose weight is to limit the food portions and exercise.  When she stopped eating too much bread, sweets and joined a gym she lost about 20 pounds.  Try walking, biking, jogging (or any cardio exercise) for 30-45 minutes every day and eat in moderation Pds.  You will see the difference within weeks.  Good luck to you.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Dina!  I have been cutting down on my food intake (calorie wise)  I just can't seem to get that exercise part down.  I'm soooo lazy!


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my take on 'Dieting' 

Southwest Florida News

Btw, LA WeightLoss just closed up about a dozen locations in our area


----------



## pdswife (Feb 5, 2008)

On my way out the door.  Boss likes it if I show up on time.
Will read this tonight.  Thanks Butcher.

smiles, T


----------



## redkitty (Feb 5, 2008)

I think WW works for many people, my sister lost 50lbs on WW but has gained it all back over the last few years.  If you have other people around you doing it too I'm sure you would do great!

I count calories.  Thats how you lose weight, calories in vs. calories out.  The best thing is to find out your BMR (many online sources, just google "bmr calculator")  I eat many of the same foods so I know how many calories I'm consuming.  I also use an online site for this which has many foods in its database and I can keep track of what I'm eating.  It also has a recipe analyzer which is extremely helpful since I cook all my own food.

And of course exercise!  Even if it's a walk after dinner for 30 minutes.  Pick up the pace and time yourself and you will burn more calories!


----------



## Caine (Feb 5, 2008)

If anyone tells you that any particular diet plan didn't work for them, then they cheated, and everyone knows that *CHEATERS NEVER PROSPER!*

All of the diet plans work; Weight Watchers, Atkins, South Beach, Nutrisystem, Jenny Craig, and the beat goes on and on and on. Why? Because, on the whole, Americans eat too much of everything, so if they eliminate any one food group, be it fat, carbs, proteins, red meat, yellow vegetables white rice, pink cotton candy, or whatever, their calorie intake will be reduced enough that they are now burning more calories than they consume. 

If you use a diet plan you are comfortable with and will stay on, and follow an exercise plan you will also stick with, you too will lose weight.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Pdswife! I don't know anyone who has followed any of the fad diets that has kept it off when they stopped. As with any diet you'll lose weight but if you don't learn to eat healthy, control your portions and exercise the weight will come back and probably then some when you stop. And remember as we get older our metabolism slows down so we have to do things to rev it up and to control our calorie intake.

At the first of the year I decided I was going to start taking my health seriously. I used to skip meals, drank a lot of pop, ate a lot of fried foods and other unhealthy things and most importantly quit smoking. People keep asking me, "Are you still dieting"? I'm quick to resond I'm not dieting I'm eating healthy now.

I highly recommend you read Bob Greenes "Best Life Diet". Its not a diet its a way of understanding how to make a healthier you. I also learnt a lot from Dr. Oz's books that he co wrote with another doctor. You can go to Oprahs website to find out more about what Bob and Dr. Oz are saying. Bob has his own site. 

I do believe exercise is key in this whole healthy eating thing and even if it means you can only squeeze in a walk around the block thats better than nothing. Heck when I can't get to the gym I run around my family room while I watch one  of the cooking shows. Ok granted I'm not watching it but listening but I know that I get in 30 minutes during this time vs sitting on my rump watching it, plus I get my cardio in and burn some calories. 

Good LucK!  Getting healthy is the best thing I've ever done for myself and my family.

Oh and its been 3 weeks since I started my exercise program and I can tell you that I'm building muscle, I'm starting to tone up. Its amazing! Granted I've only dropped probably 4 pounds now because I'm building muscle but thats okay because I'm seeing curves again because I'm sculpting my body.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 6, 2008)

My sister did WW last year and lost alot of weight - she also is very good about exercising. I believe WW is a lifestyle change - or at least tries to teach you that.  She is not as active with it now but heres the thing, she has not gained the weight back and it has been over a year and alot of holidays. On the other hand, my MIL attempted WW and said it didn't work for her - no diet has. However, she does not exercise and I saw the way she ate while on WW - I wasn't surprised she failed.

Based on the nutrition classes I have taken in the past, I would have to say that WW is the healthiest and safest diet - this is just MY opinion.

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 6, 2008)

Where do I sign up?????


----------



## pdswife (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks all...! 
Glad to hear the ideas you have.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 7, 2008)

Weight Watchers is not just a diet program - it is a life style change ... (Ex-DW worked as a councilor for them in addition to running her arerobic dance studio and classes at the YMCA). You can explore the WW program here.


----------



## QSis (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi pdswife!

Yes, WW works for as long as you follow the diet and maintenance.  I was on it for about 3 months last year and lost 20 pounds.  But I have the habit of returning to my old joyously hedonistic ways, and gained it back over the rest of the year, so I'll be starting again next week.

Several years ago, I went to the WW meetings, but found them unnecessary for me.  Last year, I joined WW online (there's a fee), and again, I found it unnecessary.   This year, I'll use the materials I bought and just rely on my own determination.

Best of luck!  I'm with ya!

Lee


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 8, 2008)

QSis,
I think I found some of the pounds you lost LOL


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, I'm down 7 pounds and that's after a trip to Mexico where the cheese, beans, and Pina Coladas were non- stop. 

My boss (male) has been doing this for a month now and he's lost 22! Has about 100 to go but I'm so proud of him for sticking to it.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on the 7 pounds!!!!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 1, 2008)

I liked the new Weight Watchers when I was on it in California.  I failed because of other things, emotional mainly, but I did lose when I was on it.  The points system is cool and works if you work it.  Just don't work it the wrong way (I used my 30 points on 10 beers and ate nothing on more than one occasion back in the day).  They have added exercise portions to the program too.  It's worth a try if you can get a "registration free" deal.  I would say at least try it, you may like it.


----------



## Inferno (Mar 2, 2008)

My parents are on Weight Watchers right now. My father lost about 70 pounds but gained about 50 back. My mother lost about 50 pounds and gained little back. It's more of a lifestyle change than a dieting since technically, they're not restricting you from eating certain foods. I'm not familiar with how all of it works but I know there's a Points system and certain foods have more or less points. Somehow, you are given the maximum amount of points, I think it's by your weight or the weight you want to achieve. For each meal, you add up the points and see what it is at the end of the day. 

It emphasizes on healthy eating and reducing the amount of unhealthy foods by having the healthy foods have less points and unhealthy have more. So, if you eat an unhealthy food, it'll have more points and you would have to eat less for the meals to maintain the maximum daily point allowance. 

There's also something with "banking" points, although I don't know much on that really. There's also points for exercise and they reduce the points. I don't know how many points the exercise takes away though or how you even figure it out. 

WW has group meetings but I'm not sure how useful they are. I went to one but after 5 minutes, I got irritated with the nonsense and left. My father also hates the meetings but my mother is undecided. 

They have WW cookbooks and little WW cards of random recipes to try, which taste quite good. 

Be sure though that once you lose weight, it's easy to gain some, all or even more of it back.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 3, 2008)

I seem to have very little willpower lately, but I did do WW last year.  We had them come onsite at work ($180) and they're coming back.  The program works, the problem is staying on program (which is the case with ANY diet or lifestyle change we implement).  

The thing about WW is that it truly does teach you healthy choices.  It's okay to indulge every now and then, but you're robbing Peter to pay Paul.  So if you need that piece of chocolate, you cut back somewhere else along the way.  People seem to find it easier to count points at McD's if necessary, or their boiled egg and coffee for breakfast, etc.  But they also offer a "Core" program where you eat whole, unprocessed foods to your satisfaction point.  Even on Core, you are allowed a few surplus "points" for the week.  If you use them, it's ok. If you don't use them, you lose more.  If you exercise, you get more points, and so on ... it's a bit easier to work into **MY** life than giving up all fruit, sugar, breads, pasta, potatoes, etc.   

This from a girl who used to have to eat to gain weight.  God help me!


----------



## gingerlaurie (Mar 4, 2008)

We have just set up Weight Watchers in my small town!  I've been hired on as the "Head Receptionist".  Oohh...ahhhhh....LOL!

My Mom and I went elsewhere, and she became a Lifetime Member, so was able to start a chapter herself.  

You're right, diets don't work.  Lifestyle change?  Funny how it sneaks up on you....the biggest BIGGEST thing about WW is portion control.  It's amazing how we justify twice the amount of mashed potatoes than we actually need!

I've stumbled onto a trick....if you pay attention, you will take a BIG breath when you're actually full.  We all keep eating past that.  But if you watch, you'll see it...and put your fork down.  Then you'll be amazed at how full you actually are!

Funny...I can tell by watching people in restaurants when THEY'RE full....even before THEY know it!  

By the way....30 pounds down and counting!


----------



## JaneUK (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been on WW for about a month THIS TIME. In the past, I've been on it and lost, but gain back.... however, (IMPORTANT) the reason the weight comes back on is because I quit eating healthily. My portion sizes increase, my activity level decreases, and my choices are not so healthy. As everyone has said, it's a lifestyle change and ... if you do what you've always done, you get what you've always got.

WW is one of the few programs that you can literally be on the rest of your life. Doctors recommend it. But it basically is common sense: less calories, less fat, more exercise. Going to the meetings helps as 70% of the people who do attend regularly will lose and will keep it off. The other 30% are probably just not into the program. At my meeting, they sell WW snacks and one woman will consume 3 or 4 packages at a meeting, and probably snacks constantly at home, but wonders why she doesn't lose.

It's all about motivation and self-discipline, no matter what path you choose.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 6, 2008)

I've tried weight watchers before.  What didn't work for me was all the tracking stuff.  Weighing, measuring, figuring out points of dishes I made.  I ended up thinking about food all the time.  I was also cooking for my family at the time and planning meals around young children and my restrictions and DH's (he was doing it too but wouldn't track his points and expected me to do it for him since I did the cooking!) made it too complicated for me.  My MIL did WW many years ago and ended up working for them.  As an employee, she had to maintain her weight to keep her job!  She  was always measuring and weighing food when we were there visiting.  Of course she kept the weight off and now that she's in her 80's, she doesn't eat much anyway.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 6, 2008)

still at 8 pounds lost...sigh


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2008)

hiya, pds

I've got the whole fam damily on WW since January.  We are doing the Core plan.  Everybody is losing weight (I'm losing the most - yay for me), and we aren't feeling too oppressed by it.  At least we aren't weighing and measuring and obsessing about it all day like someone above mentioned.

The thing about WW is that you get to eat real food - maybe not so much bread as you would like - but it hasn't been too bad.  Anyway, keep at it.  We just go in and get weighed - don't stay for the meetings, but some people like the group dynamic where you can get motivated and share ideas.  It probably helps that our meeting leader is a nice person (lost 49 pounds about 20 years ago and kept it off).

I've got a couple of WW cookbooks, if you need some ideas about what to eat and how to fix it.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 7, 2008)

*high cost*

i checked for the cost of on-line ww. found it way to expensive for what you get back. went to a couple meetings years ago and that experience really turned me off.

guess i will just have to keep doing my own thing. have lose seventeen pounds just by cutting out snacks. 

babe


----------



## pdswife (Mar 7, 2008)

That's great Babetoo!  Keep up the good work!!

By the way.. I just paid for the point book.. I'm doing the rest on my own.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 7, 2008)

Great job babe & pdswifey!!


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 7, 2008)

It's a business, you can find information online if you search for generic weight watchers points.  I bought the books and was a bit disappointed that only some brands are listed (those who pay to be in the book, I'd imagine).  Coke is in there, but not Pepsi, that kind of thing.  I like the Core plan better than the points; that journaling is just one more thing I can't keep up with.

It's $180 for the leader to come on site at work, which isn't in the budget right now.  I know what to do and didn't get much from the rah rah meetings.  I know what I need to do, but doing it is another story.  I'm workin on that part ...


----------



## Treklady (Mar 7, 2008)

My husband has done Weight Watchers twice, and it is wonderful, and twice he has put the weight back on. what he did not know was that before it becomes a hand to mouth thing...it is a mind thing. It's how you perceive food and how you feel about food. 

What triggers you to eat. Joy, depression, stress, is it comforting to you. Once you get a grip on why food does what it does to you, then you will be bale to understand why you over eat.

Took my husband nearly 30 years to put 2 and 2 together. Now he sees food differently. And I never nagged him about his weight. Was I concerned? You darned right I was. But he was a big boy (no pun intended) and had to do this all on his own. I always loved him, even at his biggest, I just didn't like him. Now I like him, and he is no skinny minny, he just has a different outlook on food.

Theres a show that is aired on BBC, called, You Are What You Eat. What a show, and that is my philosophy about food.


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 8, 2008)

I have known LOTS of people on weight watchers, and most of them lost weight!!!


----------



## dianabell (Mar 9, 2008)

I did WW Core program.  They have two programs, Flex and Core.  Flex you could points for everything you eat.  Core you don't count points for Core foods, and you get 35 points a week for non-Core foods.  Both programs you can earn activity points.  

The Core program teaches you healthy eating.  My personal opinion is it's easier to maintain the weight loss if you learn healthy eating from foods from the grocery store.  There's are very helpful WW forums on the WW websites.  The forums are free to visit and discuss things.  It costs to use the on-line tools or go to meetings, of course.  

I lost 35 lbs. on the Core program in six months.  I went to meetings and still go to meetings.  I have a wonderful leader.  I also learned and shared a lot on the different WW free on-line forums and still visit the forums.  The on-line tools aren't very helpful for the Core program but the people doing Flex like the on-line tools more.  In 1-1/2 years I've gained only 5 lbs. and am working on taking it back off.  I quit exercising but am getting back to it.  I just ordered some exercise DVDs from Amazon.

Good luck!


----------

